# 2007 Pnw Fall Rally



## Crismon4

Well, the preferences for the 2007 PNW Fall Rally seem to be:

September 14-16

OR

September 28-30

Also, if you check out the map with location suggestions, we're literally all over the map. I like Doug's suggestion:

"IMHO, at least for a weekend rally, in order to best serve all the PNW Outbackers, we should focus on an area roughly bordered by Washington 12 (Mt. Rainier) on the North, I-84 (The Gorge) on the South, Washington 97 on the East, and I-5 on the West. That seems to put us in an area that is about as close to equal distances from Seattle, Portland and the Tri-Cities as we can get, and offers a lot of potential variety."

So, having said that I took the liberty of calling Yakima Nation RV Resort....VERY nice folks! As an added benefit, their pool is open through the end of October, and they are right next to the Cultural Center. I know it's not as rustic as Deschutes State Park, but definitely another option (thank you MV945!). "The group rate would be $22.95/night, and they have 2 rooms that could host a gathering - 1 holds 40 and the dome holds ~100 or so I think. The only negative I have found is that they say "No alcoholic beverages allowed". WTH? Didn't stop the DW & I from shaking up some Mojito's last night. WE even went to the local tribal casino and they don't even serve alcohol there! (I did double my $25 though)" AND they fit w/in the suggested location criteria









I'm including a link to their web site and a link to the location suggestion map.

Yakima Nation RV Resort

2007 PNW Fall Rally location options








Come on everybody.....decisions, decisions









Thanks!









Tricia


----------



## BlueWedge

Funny that you mention the yakima nation rv park. On our way to the spring rally we took a little detour and drove by there. Looked like a nice place.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We are up for either of those dates and as we have said before, we will go anywhere the group decides. This said, even though I love the Deschutes park. I am not so sure how Dean would feel about the alcohol thing, although I guess they couldn't police the inside of your RV, could they? He really does savor his beer after a long day, or even a short day!! jodi


----------



## Crismon4

Yeah, we totally understand.







Maybe a report from MV945 who is spending their anniversary weekend there?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Another thought for a location...

There is a new Oregon State Park opening up this summer just outside of Vernonia (about 1 hour West of Portland in the Coast Range). It's the first new state park in 20 some years, and from the renderings I've seen, it looks nice.

They will not be fully operational by fall, but some of the park will be open. It might be worth looking into.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945

We stayed at Yakama Nation RV Park last weekend. Had a great time, the park was very nice - would definitely recommend it for consideration for a rally. The sites were very large, both in width and depth, and full hookup + cable (although not every site has cable). There is also lots of room between sites. I would recommend trying to get spots over in the 'yellow' section on their site map, they are the ones with the cable and phone service, and seemed to have even more room for play area and such. There is free WiFi throughout the park, although I found it kind of intermittent at best. Nice pool/spa area and the people were very nice. They said they host quite a few different groups frequently (which I believe, based on the numerous club stickers on the wall behind the counter!) They did recommend making reservations as far ahead as possible, especially in Sept. as they are typically very busy.
They do have a no alcohol rule. We didn't find that to be too much of an issue however







. I didn't notice anybody patroling for alcohol use. The locals say to just drink out of coffee cups







. I think as long as there is not any blatant abuse or openly visible bottles/cans you are OK. I was enjoying a nice cold one while setting up and the DW & I sat outside in the evening and had a couple cocktails and cigars with no issues.
We drove through Prosser as well, and stopped by the Wine Country RV park. We didn't like it quite as well as the YN. The sites were grouped much more tightly together, were not as roomy by far. Also fairly close to the freeway and you can hear the road noise from the park. The Wifi is extra $ there as well.

Here are some pics of the Yakama Nation RV Park:


----------



## Crismon4

WOW!







Very nice setup! and thanks for the road report









Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

great! let's do the Yakama Nation Rv Park and bring those uh " iced Coffee Mugs"! We could easily do the 15-16 but will be gone to New England the following weekend.



PDX_Doug said:


> Another thought for a location...
> 
> There is a new Oregon State Park opening up this summer just outside of Vernonia (about 1 hour West of Portland in the Coast Range). It's the first new state park in 20 some years, and from the renderings I've seen, it looks nice.
> 
> They will not be fully operational by fall, but some of the park will be open. It might be worth looking into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey Doug...could we get it set up for Spring Rally??? I heard about it somewhere, I think it was on tv....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Another thought for a location...
> 
> There is a new Oregon State Park opening up this summer just outside of Vernonia (about 1 hour West of Portland in the Coast Range). It's the first new state park in 20 some years, and from the renderings I've seen, it looks nice.
> 
> They will not be fully operational by fall, but some of the park will be open. It might be worth looking into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey Doug...could we get it set up for Spring Rally??? I heard about it somewhere, I think it was on tv....
[/quote]

Probably, but Spring in the Coast Range is pretty iffy weather wise.

Actually, it's not iffy at all... It will suck! Better off to look at that one as a Fall possibility. Maybe in '08 if not his year.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## Y-Guy

Good by me as long as I don't have to sit through some 90 minute sales presentation or need to enter one of the many native american money pits (er I mean casino) it works for me. Dates, that's up to the wife aka the Teacher.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

a few weeks ago my daughter and I went out of town and went to one of the great american money pits and played penny machines, it was fun! we had dinner and lost every penny of our $20


----------



## mv945

Lol, no presentations or money pit appearances required. There is a money pit just about within walking distance from the park. It does not server alcohol either (this is amazing to me) but does allow smoking







. It has a deli and a buffet. I did double my money there though during our visit.


----------



## WACOUGAR

If by chance we were able to make it, it would have to be the 14-16 as we have plans for Oktoberfest in Leavenworth the first weekend in October. Two weekends in a row is kind of tough. That would be my vote. Still don't know if we could make it all the way to the Yakima area for a weekend though. We'll try.

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge

FYI. I thought I remembered something like this. Alcohol was banned on the Yakima reservation around 7 years ago if my research is correct.

I guess I would vote for the new Oregon park.


----------



## WACOUGAR

I would vote for the new park over the Yakima RV park also. It's easy to conceal a mixed drink or a glass of wine, but I know my DH (if we are able to make it) isn't big on pouring his beer into a cup!!

Shows you what we all think of when we camp!!! LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> FYI. I thought I remembered something like this. Alcohol was banned on the Yakima reservation around 7 years ago if my research is correct.
> 
> I guess I would vote for the new Oregon park.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............my gut tells me the INDIANS drink on the reservation!


----------



## WACOUGAR

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............my gut tells me the INDIANS drink on the reservation!








[/quote]

Ya think?!?


----------



## mv945

Uh, yeah. Like I mentioned, I had a nice cold bottle of beer out in the open while I was setting up - no problemo. I think they are required to post no alcohol because of the reservation rules, but look the other way unless some blatant activity is observed. Did I mention this is also right in the middle of wine country?







The DW and I spent an entire day up in the Rattlesnake Hills right outside of town (no snakes were sighted) sampling all different kinds of wonderful wine. Highly recommended!


----------



## Crismon4

The new Oregon State park is Stub Stewart State Park. I've copied info from the Oregon State Parks web site below.








Stub Stewart likely will open as a first-come, first-served park. Reservations for late summer and beyond will begin in mid-June. Look for an announcement later this spring with the exact date and more details.

I'd love to go there as well, but it makes me nervous to depend on the timeline of the state, since they've pushed the opening once. Also, the sooner we can decide dates/locations the better. Waiting much longer makes be nervous....but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The Yakama sounds like a great new place with plenty for the kids and the adults and it sounds like the alcohol thing is not big issue, just don't flaunt it. We could have a block party, ya know, trailer to trailer







sooooooooo.....may I make a suggestion. Ask how many WILL go to the Yakama on the 15-16 and how many will go on the 29-30, and like any other rally...majority rules. You could take it from there, but yeah, gotta get something going and confirmed.







If only a few will go either date....then we could just all come to your house with the great view


----------



## WACOUGAR

As much as I wanted to try to come, I just looked at my calender, and neither of those dates will work. The last weekend is right before Oktoberfest--too hard to go two weekends in a row. And the other weekend I just realized is when I have tickets for the Keith Urban concert for me and my DD's. Bought them a long time ago and paid (well you know--too much)







.

So, I hope you all have fun and hopefully the idea of the summer rally to Yellowstone or Glacier next year comes together because I think I can talk DH into that--Flyfishing!!!!

Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy

It hit me that the Weekend of the 29th is out for us as we will be at a Duck Football game and celebrating our Anniversary.


----------



## Crismon4

....and the saga continues......Our school picnic is the weekend of 9/15 and our Dojang has scheduled the September Belt Promotion for the weekend of 9/22. So the only weekend we can make is the weekend of 9/29.......or I'm all for shooting for a weekend in October. I was all ready to plant the flag in the ground even







.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

October might be the answer.......but a place that actually has a building for the potluck....cuz it might get kinda chilly! Hot Toddies anyone???


----------



## OregonCampin

Hummmmm.... I can also introduce you all to our famous camping drink....









Let us know when and where... besides Duck games our September is pretty open.... might even be willing to skip a game as long as there is an accessible radio.

Distance will matter to us - my DH is only good for about 2 hours (3 if he knows there is good fun) in the car before he start really driving me nuts


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Hummmmm.... I can also introduce you all to our famous camping drink....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when and where... besides Duck games our September is pretty open.... might even be willing to skip a game as long as there is an accessible radio.
> 
> Distance will matter to us - my DH is only good for about 2 hours (3 if he knows there is good fun) in the car before he start really driving me nuts


Skip a game???? Are you kidding me??? You can skip the game and I'll take your tickets!! Oh wait, I DO get to see the Ducks in Autzen Stadium this year. Never mind!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Hummmmm.... I can also introduce you all to our famous camping drink....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when and where... besides Duck games our September is pretty open.... might even be willing to skip a game as long as there is an accessible radio.
> 
> Distance will matter to us - my DH is only good for about 2 hours (3 if he knows there is good fun) in the car before he start really driving me nuts


will you bring your Mastiff?







My 12lb Daschund mix will keep him in line


----------



## OregonCampin

Y Guy said:


> Hummmmm.... I can also introduce you all to our famous camping drink....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when and where... besides Duck games our September is pretty open.... might even be willing to skip a game as long as there is an accessible radio.
> 
> Distance will matter to us - my DH is only good for about 2 hours (3 if he knows there is good fun) in the car before he start really driving me nuts


will you bring your Mastiff?







My 12lb Daschund mix will keep him in line








[/quote]

And she will let him/her.... one of her favorite playmates is a three legged, 6 pound mix of something and that dog rules the Mastiff.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Hummmmm.... I can also introduce you all to our famous camping drink....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when and where... besides Duck games our September is pretty open.... might even be willing to skip a game as long as there is an accessible radio.
> 
> Distance will matter to us - my DH is only good for about 2 hours (3 if he knows there is good fun) in the car before he start really driving me nuts


will you bring your Mastiff?







My 12lb Daschund mix will keep him in line








[/quote]

And she will let him/her.... one of her favorite playmates is a three legged, 6 pound mix of something and that dog rules the Mastiff.
[/quote]
This is my response:









But Cricket wanted me to send a pic of her:


----------



## snsgraham

Now that most of the PNW Outbackers are back from Zion, can we get a plan going for our PNW fall rally?
Any ideas or suggestions for when and where? Our preference would be somewhere not too hot!
Mid September is always nice weather wise but we would need to have the families with kids (and teachers) weigh in on that.

Welcome home PNW Outbackers! Sorry we missed the rally but glad we didn't get into the heat!!

Sherry


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We are available either of the proposed dates (Sept 14-16; Sept 28-30).

My vote is for Yakama Nation RV Park.

Perhaps we should try a short weekend "Portland Area" rally this winter at Stub Stewart  to check it out for suitability for a larger rally. Also, we might have to wait until the second camping loop opens in early '08.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> We are available either of the proposed dates (Sept 14-16; Sept 28-30).
> 
> My vote is for Yakama Nation RV Park.
> 
> Perhaps we should try a short weekend "Portland Area" rally this winter at Stub Stewart  to check it out for suitability for a larger rally. Also, we might have to wait until the second camping loop opens in early '08.
> 
> Ed


I'm in for the Winter Rally....


----------



## PDX_Doug

snsgraham said:


> Now that most of the PNW Outbackers are back from Zion, can we get a plan going for our PNW fall rally?
> Any ideas or suggestions for when and where? Our preference would be somewhere not too hot!
> Mid September is always nice weather wise but we would need to have the families with kids (and teachers) weigh in on that.
> 
> Welcome home PNW Outbackers! Sorry we missed the rally but glad we didn't get into the heat!!
> 
> Sherry


We talked about the fall rally some while we were at Zion. The main concern was that we were running out of time, and our options might be severely limited. I believe Tricia (Crismon4) was planning on trying to lock down the Deschutes group area as soon as they got back in town.

I know we have been talking other spots, and am all for variety, but the consensus was that it was "put a stake in the ground" time, and that was easiest for this go round. Then get an earlier start for next spring.
Then again, Deschutes may be all booked up already, and we will have to find another spot.









A winter mini-rally at Stub Stewart sounds good too!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

*Bad News*: The September dates aren't available.








*Good News*: 
I was able to confirm with Reservations that the following dates are available for the Deschutes Recreation Area Group Camp. This is the location we've secured for the past rallys and will accomodate upto 20 vehicles.

Arrival: Friday, October 5

Departure: Sunday, October 7

*If there is enough interest, I'll go ahead and reserve the dates.....we can settle up on finances at the rally.*

Thanks everyone!

Tricia


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Crismon4 said:


> Arrival: Friday, October 5
> Departure: Sunday, October 7


Looks good for us. See you there!

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we won't know for some time if we still get to go to New England, if Rick's leg heals enough to travel and play and hike and walk. If NE is too much for him, we should be able to make the rally


----------



## mv945

I think that will work for us as well. The following Monday the 8th is Columbus Day, so kids may be out of school that day.


----------



## Crismon4

Awesome......I feel a trend







.......


----------



## Crismon4

2007 PNW Fall Rally @ Deschutes Recreation Area Attendees:









*October 5-7*










Deschutes River Recreation Area








Come on Outbackers, *Near and Far*.......with a few more confirmations, I'll call Reservations and lock it in!!!!!!!

*Confirmed*:
Crismon4 2/2
LarryTheOutback 2/2
PDX_Doug 1/0
snsgraham 2/1

*Tentative*:
Doxie-Doglover-Too 2/0
Thunder 2/0
Oregon Camper 2/2
BlueWedge 2/0
BigBadBrain 2/1


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Put us down for a 'maybe". I start a 5 week (yes 5) trip on teh 7th and getting the Outback back into storage and back to the airport might be a bit much.


----------



## BlueWedge

Add us as a maybe. October pushes on my winter wildlife trips.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I can make it on that weekend, but would be solo. Shannon and the kids are already committed to something else on that Saturday afternoon/evening.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Count us as a confirmed with 2 adults and our grandson.

Can we have our usual site #69?

Sherry


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Well if snsgrahms grandson is going - we will need to go as well!!! (OK, before I saw their post, we thought it would work for us as well - seeing grandson is a definite plus)

So put us down for a high probable maybe. We are out of town the weekend before so we just have to make sure it still works when the time comes.


----------



## Crismon4

2007 PNW Fall Rally @ Deschutes Recreation Area Attendees:









*October 5-7*










Deschutes River Recreation Area








Come on Outbackers, *Near and Far*.......with a few more confirmations, I'll call Reservations and lock it in!!!!!!!

*Confirmed*:
Crismon4 2/2
LarryTheOutback 2/2
PDX_Doug 1/0
snsgraham 2/1

*Tentative*:
Doxie-Doglover-Too 2/0
Thunder 2/0
Oregon Camper 2/2
BlueWedge 2/0
Y-Guy Family 2/2 "High Probable Maybe"








BigBadBrain 2/1


----------



## mv945

Well, after going home and looking at our calendar and talking with the DW, it looks like we will not be able to make it that weekend after all. It's my wifes sister's 40th B-Day party that weekend so we are pretty obligated to do that. Oh well. Looking forward to a Spring rally and possibly any mini-rally's that might materialize in between!
We are off to the San Juans (Orcas) this Saturday for a week!


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'll put us down for a tentative yes. As the date gets closer we can give a more definite response. Will be myself, DW, and DS. DD will be at school (college activities that weekend).

Just to confirm; this is a dry camp correct?

BBB


----------



## snsgraham

mv945 said:


> Well, after going home and looking at our calendar and talking with the DW, it looks like we will not be able to make it that weekend after all. It's my wifes sister's 40th B-Day party that weekend so we are pretty obligated to do that. Oh well. Looking forward to a Spring rally and possibly any mini-rally's that might materialize in between!
> We are off to the San Juans (Orcas) this Saturday for a week!


Cyrus will be so disappointed that his buddy "Bella" won't be there. We'll look forward to seeing you in the spring.


----------



## Crismon4

BigBadBrain said:


> Just to confirm; this is a dry camp correct?
> 
> BBB


Yes, it's a dry camp, with water available at the campground.

Tricia

Come on Outbackers







......only 4 definite attendees? While I'd love to lock it up, it's $372 to hold the 4 group sites, and until they won't hold anything until we pay....you know the drill







. Check your calendars.....check with your s/o.....check with work.....and let me know.


----------



## mv945

snsgraham said:


> Cyrus will be so disappointed that his buddy "Bella" won't be there. We'll look forward to seeing you in the spring.


I know! They had so much fun running around "the tree"!


----------



## BlueWedge

I give in.

We can make it unless a tree falls on our truck. What are the chances of that happening ?









We would come later on Friday probably. All I can say is I must like these things. This pushes on the next weekends wildlife viewing but it won't be nothing like Zion.

Draw the line in the sand already.







So promise me no 100 degree temps


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I give in.
> 
> We can make it unless a tree falls on our truck. What are the chances of that happening ?


we will pray that doesn't happen!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, count us in. We would like to request our same spot if that is possible. We are creatures of habit you know. We are still out on the road. Dean says we have driven 4000 miles so far, and we aren't home yet!! Jodi


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Count us in - we like the Deschutes in the fall (no duck poop and no ticks)








we also like the idea of trying to get up to Stub Stewart before the winter rains set in. We went out there a couple weeks back to check it out and it looks like it is going to be very nice. The sites all look quite large and once the vegatation and grass come in they will be really nice. Plus it is a beautiful location with great veiws.

PS - can we also get our same spot from the spring rally??

Regards,
Jonathan


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow, if everyone gets the same spot and everyone shows up will there be any space for us infrequent rally-ettes to park? Maybe we'll sneak a full hookup nearby!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Wow, if everyone gets the same spot and everyone shows up will there be any space for us infrequent rally-ettes to park? Maybe we'll sneak a full hookup nearby!


They'll be room - not everyone will be able to attend that has attended before. You can "room" next to us. All will work out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> Wow, if everyone gets the same spot and everyone shows up will there be any space for us infrequent rally-ettes to park? Maybe we'll sneak a full hookup nearby!


they will hunt you down.......fullhookeruppers are not allowed


----------



## Crismon4

Crismon4 said:


> 2007 PNW Fall Rally @ Deschutes Recreation Area Attendees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *October 5-7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deschutes River Recreation Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Outbackers, *Near and Far*.......with a few more confirmations, I'll call Reservations and lock it in!!!!!!!
> 
> *Confirmed*:
> Crismon4 2/2
> LarryTheOutback 2/2
> PDX_Doug 1/0
> snsgraham 2/1
> BlueWedge 2/0
> 4H1DinaOB 2/2
> jnk26jnk 2/0
> 
> *Tentative*:
> Doxie-Doglover-Too 2/0
> Thunder 2/0
> Oregon Camper 2/2
> Y-Guy Family 2/2 "High Probable Maybe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigBadBrain 2/1


----------



## BigBadBrain

I guess I'll just have to bring my 14KW generator then!

Don't worry, it's quiet - we rarely notice it from inside the camper, it just sounds like a jet going by and we get that all the time here at home.










Sandi, we'll take you up on the spot next to yours - I want Caroline to have a good look at your MH!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> I guess I'll just have to bring my 14KW generator then!
> 
> Don't worry, it's quiet - we rarely notice it from inside the camper, it just sounds like a jet going by and we get that all the time here at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandi, we'll take you up on the spot next to yours - I want Caroline to have a good look at your MH!


Awesome Brian!!! Can't wait to see you all again. Hey, are you still going to Disney?


----------



## Crismon4

Sorry for the delay, but wanted to confirm that the reservations are locked-in for:

Deschutes Recreation Area
Group camp, G50-69, AKA Loop A, B, C, D
Arrival: Friday, October 5
Departure: Sunday, October 7

I'm out of town on business, but will update the Rally post and start the site numbers as well.....

Thanks everyone for your patience!









Tricia


----------



## BigBadBrain

Sandi - yup, we're going! Sure seems harder to plan it this year though. We got the email from Steve and failed to respond until we left for Oregon and then when we got back you guys were off on the road to Zion! We are still determined to connect though - don't give up on us!

Sorry for the thread hijack!

BBB


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Sandi - yup, we're going! Sure seems harder to plan it this year though. We got the email from Steve and failed to respond until we left for Oregon and then when we got back you guys were off on the road to Zion! We are still determined to connect though - don't give up on us!
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack!
> 
> BBB


Cool - glad to hear that. I did get ressies for Christmas night for 8 at O'hana's if we want to do that. I could only get 2 tables of 4 unless we went late. We'll chat later though.

Now back to your regularly scheduled PNW fall rally thread.


----------



## Enumclawbackers

I can't tell you how bad we wanted to go! My work schedule will not allow







. What a bummer. We really wanted to finally meet you all and Jake and shasha had plans to meet Doxie-Doglover-too. In fact, I had a strategy already in place to discuss how the Montana Grizzlies are better than the Idaho Vandals







.

Well, with the two young ones a winter rally will be out so I guess we will look towards a PNW Spring Rally







.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Enumclawbackers said:


> I can't tell you how bad we wanted to go! My work schedule will not allow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What a bummer. We really wanted to finally meet you all and Jake and shasha had plans to meet Doxie-Doglover-too. In fact, I had a strategy already in place to discuss how the Montana Grizzlies are better than the Idaho Vandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, with the two young ones a winter rally will be out so I guess we will look towards a PNW Spring Rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*GASP!!!* Bite your tongue!







I would have to video tape your nonsense and mail to the U of I! You would soon be VANDALIZED!








It will be fun to meet you when you can make it, it gives Cricket more time to sharpen her snarly snarlers....


----------



## Crismon4

.....I'll try to get folks the requested sites, but thought it would be a good idea to put up a picture of the group site.

Also, any preferences from Y-Guy Family, BigBadBrain, BlueWedge?










Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## Scott and Jamie

I see the date has changed from Sept. to Oct. and we might be able to make it. I will have to double check when my black powder season starts and will let you all know. If we do come we will be bring a new Baby Outbacker with us









Scott


----------



## Crismon4

Very cool, glad to add you to the list!







.....AND a baby Outbacker to boot!








2007 PNW Fall Rally @ Deschutes Recreation Area Attendees:









*October 5-7*










Deschutes River Recreation Area








Come on Outbackers, *Near and Far*.......

*Confirmed*:
Crismon4 2/2
LarryTheOutback 2/2
PDX_Doug 1/0
snsgraham 2/1
BlueWedge 2/0
4H1DinaOB 2/2
jnk26jnk 2/0
Y-Guy Family 2/2 
BigBadBrain 2/1

*Tentative*:
Doxie-Doglover-Too 2/0
Oregon Camper 2/2
Scott and Jamie 2/1


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Very cool, glad to add you to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....AND a baby Outbacker to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 PNW Fall Rally @ Deschutes Recreation Area Attendees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *October 5-7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deschutes River Recreation Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Outbackers, *Near and Far*.......
> 
> *Confirmed*:
> Crismon4 2/2
> LarryTheOutback 2/2
> PDX_Doug 1/0
> snsgraham 2/1
> BlueWedge 2/0
> 4H1DinaOB 2/2
> jnk26jnk 2/0
> Y-Guy Family 2/2
> BigBadBrain 2/1
> 
> *Tentative*:
> Doxie-Doglover-Too 2/0
> Oregon Camper 2/2
> Scott and Jamie 2/1


Hi Tricia! We have a better chance of making the rally than we do of covering NE as we had hoped to do. The old guy that's falling apart has a long ways to go before he'll be able to cover that much ground! anyhoo, plz put us in 68 if Bluewedge doesn't take it and 67 if they do. Cricket wants to keep the Bluewedge k-9 kids in line







I loved those trees!


----------



## Crismon4

Woo Hoo!

Gordon said if you can get it there, he'll park it!

Tell Rick to hang in there!

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> Gordon said if you can get it there, he'll park it!


Heck, yeah!
We can slip that bad boy in between those trees with our eyes closed!









You know... That could be a fun contest!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Gordon said if you can get it there, he'll park it!


Heck, yeah!
We can slip that bad boy in between those trees with our eyes closed!









You know... That could be a fun contest!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
well, somewhere around those trees would be neat...whatever we can fit in, can't be worse than where we were before and Rick literally had to inch in. As for getting there, I am pretty sure he'll be able to drive by then but not so sure he could do the whole NE thing we had planned. The windy Deschutes can't hold a candle to the gorgeous NE fall colors but with enough koolaid I can see all the colors I want







at this point, my Outback could be towed across town and set up and I'd be happy.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The windy Deschutes can't hold a candle to the gorgeous NE fall colors


Don't kid yourself, Tawnya.

The Hood River Valley about that time of year is unbelivably beautiful!








Well worth a day drive if you are there (and Rick is up to it!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Tricia can you put us in 60 and BBB in 59? (That ok with you BBB?)


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie you want 67 and we can try 68. 68 is a challenge. I might want Gordon to back our trailer in to 68


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Doxie you want 67 and we can try 68. 68 is a challenge. I might want Gordon to back our trailer in to 68


okey dokey! I liked the tree area and would like to try it


----------



## Crismon4




----------



## BigBadBrain

Y-Guy said:


> Tricia can you put us in 60 and BBB in 59? (That ok with you BBB?)


You bet! Looks more and more firm that we can attend. DD will be firmly entrenched at school and the rest of us will be looking for a break (not that the two things are related







)

Looking forward to it (what are the rules on generators? A quiet Honda 2K OK?)

BBB


----------



## OregonCampin

We would love to go, but alas, 3.5 hours in the car is just a little too far for us for a weekend trip







and that is the busy season for me at work, so there is no taking any time off - we will have to make it too the Spring Rally!

Ya'all have fun with out us.... I will sing Karaoke in your honor!


----------



## BigBadBrain

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We would love to go, but alas, 3.5 hours in the car is just a little too far for us for a weekend trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is the busy season for me at work, so there is no taking any time off - we will have to make it too the Spring Rally!
> 
> Ya'all have fun with out us.... I will sing Karaoke in your honor!


I hear you! Over 5 hours for us! And the timing isn't real good - right after the start of the new year! A lot of contracts spool up on October 1st!

BBB


----------



## BlueWedge

BigBadBrain said:


> We would love to go, but alas, 3.5 hours in the car is just a little too far for us for a weekend trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is the busy season for me at work, so there is no taking any time off - we will have to make it too the Spring Rally!
> 
> Ya'all have fun with out us.... I will sing Karaoke in your honor!


I hear you! Over 5 hours for us! And the timing isn't real good - right after the start of the new year! A lot of contracts spool up on October 1st!

BBB
[/quote]

You are right. It is much easier leaving on Thursday night and taking off Friday if you are further than a few hours away.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Can't leave on Thursday - son in High School and even one day off can be miserable to make-up. So, we'll meet him at the front steps at school Friday afternoon and go from there! That will put us in around 8 or 9pm. In October it's already dark at 5 so it won't matter too much. Y-Guy can help me back in (after all it will be his MH at risk!).

We'll leave no later than mid-morning on Sunday to assure ourselves of a daylight return.

BBB


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Can't leave on Thursday - son in High School and even one day off can be miserable to make-up. So, we'll meet him at the front steps at school Friday afternoon and go from there! That will put us in around 8 or 9pm. In October it's already dark at 5 so it won't matter too much. Y-Guy can help me back in (after all it will be his MH at risk!).
> 
> We'll leave no later than mid-morning on Sunday to assure ourselves of a daylight return.
> 
> BBB


We'll get you backed in OK - It'll be a piece of cake!


----------



## Crismon4

Come on Peoples









Just wanted to get the word out near and far!

......and just 66 days to go


----------



## WACOUGAR

We had thought about trying to join you on this rally, but we won't be able to make it. We have already made plans for that weekend to head up to Leavenworth for Oktoberfest. We are meeting some Outbacker friends from Canada there. The drive is also a bit much for us for a weekend.

Anyway, maybe we will be able to work out the Spring rally. I sure hope so. I would love to meet all of you guys.

Have fun.

Kelly


----------



## BigBadBrain

HEY! Maybe 2008 we can have a Fall Rally in Leavenworth!







OK-toberfest!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> HEY! Maybe 2008 we can have a Fall Rally in Leavenworth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK-toberfest!


----------



## Crismon4

Updated Rally Map!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Updated Rally Map!


keep em coming in!







I'll check with my SOB friends and see if they want to go


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> HEY! Maybe 2008 we can have a Fall Rally in Leavenworth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK-toberfest!











[/quote]

Now you guys are talking. That would be a blast!!! We would be all over that!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

The rally news has been kind of quiet lately - no new takers recently?

Kinda spooky quiet.


----------



## Crismon4

Yeah! Come 'on Outbackers!

.....there's gotta be some more PNW folks that can join us

....we're a pretty friendly bunch....Really!


----------



## WACOUGAR

Crismon4 said:


> Yeah! Come 'on Outbackers!
> 
> .....there's gotta be some more PNW folks that can join us
> 
> ....we're a pretty friendly bunch....Really!


Gosh, you guys are making me feel bad, but I just can't give up Oktoberfest!!! Any other weekend probably would have worked. Darn it.

Kelly


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hey, where are all of the Northwest Outbackers that normally attend the fall rally. And it's not limited to those that have attended before, newbies are more than welcome.


----------



## Y-Guy

Anyone sent emails out to past attendees yet?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Good idea, Steve. I was also thinking we need a theme for the pot luck. My idea was 'All-American Picnic'. Any other ideas. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We are officially not able to attend. I fly to New York at 8am on Sunday...which begins my 11 weeks out of 13 weeks of travel. Off to 5 cities in the US...then 4 in Europe and finally off to Australia.

My DW hasn't filed for divorce yet....


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Good idea, Steve. I was also thinking we need a theme for the pot luck. My idea was 'All-American Picnic'. Any other ideas. j


I LOVE the pot luck idea!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> Good idea, Steve. I was also thinking we need a theme for the pot luck. My idea was 'All-American Picnic'. Any other ideas. j


I LOVE the pot luck idea!
[/quote]

x2! like patriotic?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Since no one else has contributed any other ideas I say we go with the All-American potluck theme. So, I think I will start the listing by saying I will bring potato salad and chocolate cake. How American is that (I cannot make cherry pie!)? What other All American foods can you all bring? jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Since no one else has contributed any other ideas I say we go with the All-American potluck theme. So, I think I will start the listing by saying I will bring potato salad and chocolate cake. How American is that (I cannot make cherry pie!)? What other All American foods can you all bring? jodi


I'll bring a big fruit salad and I am sure something else. If there will be hamburgers (we can bring a bbq, we have one that folds down for travel) I would be happy to get a few lbs of burger to contribute


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Can't believe in the span of a year, I will have missed 2 PNW Rally's and the Western Region Rally.

I need to get a job that forbids its employee to travel so darn much. Wonder if I started an Ice Cream truck business, if I could still cover the mortgage?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can't believe in the span of a year, I will have missed 2 PNW Rally's and the Western Region Rally.
> 
> I need to get a job that forbids its employee to travel so darn much. Wonder if I started an Ice Cream truck business, if I could still cover the mortgage?


then, you'd be in high demand by the kids at the rally's and you'd have to come!


----------



## jnk36jnk

"I'll bring a big fruit salad and I am sure something else. If there will be hamburgers (we can bring a bbq, we have one that folds down for travel) I would be happy to get a few lbs of burger to contribute







" (DoxieDoglover)

This is great. I was thinking that everyone could bring what they wanted to BBQ for themselves and we would ask everyone who had one to bring a BBQ to utilize. So, we will be taking you up on your offer. j


----------



## The Stephensons

So... SOB's (currently a pop-up tent trailer) and Outbacker-Wanna-Be's are welcome to attend? Will anyone mind that we have two small toddlers (3 years old)? Wasn't sure if it was "adults only"!

Mike & Cindy Stephenson
Bonney Lake, WA

UPGRADED TOW VEHICLE - 2005 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer Edition with heavy-duty tow package
Still looking for our Outback 23rs or 26rs trailer!


----------



## Y-Guy

Maybe we need to change this rally to the SOB Rally and a couple of Outbacks too!

Everyone is welcome, young ones included. I was a PopUp owner a few moons ago.


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wonder if I started an Ice Cream truck business, if I could still cover the mortgage?


Well Jim, that might depend on what "flavors" you will sell.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

48 Days!


----------



## tomlholmes

Oh







, we can't make either of the dates - have previous engagements. I really was looking forward to a Fall Rally, and Something that would be a day's drive for us (from KC).

I'll keep looking for something to show up, maybe even something in the Spring will be nice.

HEIDI


----------



## snsgraham

The Stephensons said:


> So... SOB's (currently a pop-up tent trailer) and Outbacker-Wanna-Be's are welcome to attend? Will anyone mind that we have two small toddlers (3 years old)? Wasn't sure if it was "adults only"!
> 
> Mike & Cindy Stephenson
> Bonney Lake, WA
> 
> UPGRADED TOW VEHICLE - 2005 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer Edition with heavy-duty tow package
> Still looking for our Outback 23rs or 26rs trailer!


More 3 year olds would be GREAT!!! We always bring our grandson and he is 3 1/2.

Sherry


----------



## BigBadBrain

What's more American than *BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast*? The BIG pot version of course!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

plan to bring 3 and half year old grandaughter







( if her parents can live without her for 2 days)


----------



## PDX_Doug

BigBadBrain said:


> What's more American than *BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast*? The BIG pot version of course!


Oh Babaaayy!!!
Now that's what I'm talking about! For those of you that have not experienced BBBBBBBB before, you are in for a treat!









I'll bring the Blazing Saddles video!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

DISCLAIMER: It is recommended that you reserve two days of camping (or other activities that do not include confined social contact) before spending long periods in the TV after experiencing *BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast*.

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

due to unfortunate yet to happen accident, there will be no males attending the rally. THIS has been a PNW Rally female announcement


----------



## BigBadBrain

Ah come on! Just a little kidding around. Sort of.

We are getting closer to the appointed time!


----------



## jim00592

HI all, would like to see if g64 and g65 is open?. sign us up jim00592 & baseballrocks.thank you.


----------



## Crismon4

I'm attaching the latest....and greatest site map with selections







....please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any corrections.

We've recruited a couple of new Outback owners (owners of our former 28RSDS and another friend from DH's work) so 1 tentative and 1 for sure!
....screen names to follow


















Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'd like to reserve G-57 as tentative but probable for my brother with a tent-trailer (that makes at least a couple right?). He and his daughter will be attending. This should firm up later this week.


----------



## Crismon4

....got it! So that would be BBBB-TT (BigBadBrainBrother-TentTrailer)







?

Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....got it! So that would be BBBB-TT (BigBadBrainBrother-TentTrailer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tricia


----------



## BigBadBrain

Crismon4 said:


> ....got it! So that would be BBBB-TT (BigBadBrainBrother-TentTrailer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tricia


Well, to be accurate it would be BBBB-TT but it would be BigBadBrain'sBrother's Tent Trailer.

I could add to this but I'd like to saty on my brother's good side.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I will be bringing Halloween goodies for the kiddies like last time...shhhh...don't tell em! I need to know if there are children who cannot have sweets or participate in the fun? thanks! I'll get head count when the time draws nearer. Also, will anyone else have little girls? Taylin is 3 and a half. She is all girl and would be extremely thrilled if anyone else would play babies with her.







Or dress up! she is so darn cute!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Looks like only *28 days *until the 7th PNW Outbackers Rally


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Looks like only *28 days *until the 7th PNW Outbackers Rally


And man, am I ready!
Have not been camping since the Zion trip, and I'm going nuts!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Is ther an ongoing list for the potluck? What have people signed up for so far?
Has a theme been decided on?

Thanks,
Sherry


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, there is not really a list but there is a theme. The theme is, All American BBQ. I have said I would bring potato salad. BBBrain has said he would be bringhing his baked beans. I cannot remember what else has been volunteered, not much more I don't think. Someone (Doxie Doglover) said they would bring a BBQ for whatever meat people bring to be grilled. It seems as if everyone has fallen off the earth. Diehard posters havn't been heard from in ages. Very disconcerting, to say the least. But, we will be there, in our SOB, with our daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter. See you then, j


----------



## PDX_Doug

I guess I never posted this. I will be bringing Johnsonville brats.
And Kool-Aide fixin's, of course!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

.........o.k., o.k.......sorry, I've been BURIED at work for the last 6 weeks, still not able to come up for air very often, but for you all, I managed to pull together the latest list of attendees with site numbers and potluck contributions.....let me know if you have any additions or corrections.







Thanks! ......oh! Jodi, I saw you were bringing Chocolate Cake in an earlier post







It sounded soooo good we just couldn't let you off the hook that easy









*2007 Fall Pacific NorthWest Rally
October 5-7
Deschutes Recreation Area
All American BBQ*

G53, LarrytheOutback: 
G55, PDX Doug: *Johnsonville Brats & Kool-Aid*
G56, Timber: 
G57, BigBadBrainBrother: 
G58, 4H1DinaOB: 
G59, BigBadBrain: *BigBadBakedBeanBlast*
G60, Y-Guy: 
G61, Crismon4: *Green salad*
G63, jnk36jnk: *Potato Salad & Chocolate cake*
G64, jim00592: 
G65, baseballrocks: 
G67, Doxie-Doglover-Too: *Fruit Salad & a BBQ (attendees grill their own&#8230;..)*
G68, BlueWedge: 
G69, snsgrahm:

*Tentative:*
Scott and Jamie
The Stephenson's


----------



## jnk36jnk

You are right Crismon, I did say that. I am taking potato salad to the office potluck. Oh well, I am more than happy to make more for our rally. I love to cook for the people I lovej


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> .........o.k., o.k.......sorry, I've been BURIED at work for the last 6 weeks, still not able to come up for air very often, but for you all, I managed to pull together the latest list of attendees with site numbers and potluck contributions.....let me know if you have any additions or corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! ......oh! Jodi, I saw you were bringing Chocolate Cake in an earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounded soooo good we just couldn't let you off the hook that easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2007 Fall Pacific NorthWest Rally
> October 5-7
> Deschutes Recreation Area
> All American BBQ*
> 
> G53, LarrytheOutback:
> G55, PDX Doug: *Johnsonville Brats & Kool-Aid*
> G56, Timber:
> G57, BigBadBrainBrother:
> G58, 4H1DinaOB:
> G59, BigBadBrain: *BigBadBakedBeanBlast*
> G60, Y-Guy:
> G61, Crismon4: *Green salad*
> G63, jnk36jnk: *Potato Salad & Chocolate cake*
> G64, jim00592:
> G65, baseballrocks:
> G67, Doxie-Doglover-Too: *Fruit Salad & a BBQ (attendees grill their own&#8230;..)*
> G68, BlueWedge:
> G69, snsgrahm:
> 
> *Tentative:*
> Scott and Jamie
> The Stephenson's


I'll also bring some cans of olives and some sort of bread


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We'll bring some Deviled Eggs (I've been craving these lately - humm, should have gotten them for the neighborhood BBQ tonight) and a dessert - probably brownies from the Cash N Carry!

We are looking forward to the Rally as well. With school starting two weeks ago, I haven't been up for much air!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

We won't be attending this one







We will be taking our Outback in for some minor warranty work at the begining of October and will probably pick it up after my black powder tag that starts the weekend after the rally. Hope you all have fun and you have a very yummie sounding potluck theme...makes me hungry.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> We'll bring some Deviled Eggs (I've been craving these lately - humm, should have gotten them for the neighborhood BBQ tonight) and a dessert - probably brownies from the Cash N Carry!
> 
> We are looking forward to the Rally as well. With school starting two weeks ago, I haven't been up for much air!


we live in the same town but won't meet until a rally 2 hours away! funny!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> We won't be attending this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be taking our Outback in for some minor warranty work at the begining of October and will probably pick it up after my black powder tag that starts the weekend after the rally. Hope you all have fun and you have a very yummie sounding potluck theme...makes me hungry.
> 
> Scott


*NO CHESTER? HOW CAN YOU DO THIS TO ME ?







*


----------



## jnk36jnk

Certainly sad to hear this Scott. I was looking forward to seeing the newest little OB'r. jodi


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We'll bring some Deviled Eggs (I've been craving these lately - humm, should have gotten them for the neighborhood BBQ tonight) and a dessert - probably brownies from the Cash N Carry!
> 
> We are looking forward to the Rally as well. With school starting two weeks ago, I haven't been up for much air!


we live in the same town but won't meet until a rally 2 hours away! funny!
[/quote]

When we met BBB for the first time, our families were 3000 miles away from home in Walt Disney World. We meet for Christmas Dinner 3 years ago!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> We'll bring some Deviled Eggs (I've been craving these lately - humm, should have gotten them for the neighborhood BBQ tonight) and a dessert - probably brownies from the Cash N Carry!
> 
> We are looking forward to the Rally as well. With school starting two weeks ago, I haven't been up for much air!


we live in the same town but won't meet until a rally 2 hours away! funny!
[/quote]

When we met BBB for the first time, our families were 3000 miles away from home in Walt Disney World. We meet for Christmas Dinner 3 years ago!
[/quote]








life sure does get crazy and busy


----------



## Dawgs

Okay! Okay! Okay! We have been more than derilict on our posting our camping duties. (We have been camping .... Just not posting). We wanna go too! What sites are still available and whats the menu plan and all that jazz? If someone will fill us in we will help out.


----------



## Crismon4

Yea! Welcome aboard!

I've listed the confirmations for sites and potluck dishes below, just let me know "where and what" for your crew









*2007 Fall Pacific NorthWest Rally
October 5-7
Deschutes Recreation Area

All American BBQ*

G50: 
G51: 
G52: 
G53, LarrytheOutback: 
G54: 
G55, PDX Doug: *Johnsonville Brats & Kool-Aid*
G56, Timber: 
G57, BigBadBrainBrother: *BigBadBakedBeanBlast*
G58, 4H1DinaOB: 
G59, BigBadBrain: 
G60, Y-Guy: *Deviled eggs & Brownies*
G61, Crismon4: *Green Salad*
G63, jnk36jnk: *Potato Salad & Chocolate cake*
G64, jim00592: 
G65, baseballrocks: 
G66: 
G67, Doxie-Doglover-Too: *Fruit Salad, Olives, Bread, BBQ (grill your own)*
G68, BlueWedge: 
G69, snsgrahm:

*Tentative:*
The Stephensons


----------



## Crismon4

....and the map as well


----------



## Dawgs

ok, we will take spot 66 and I will get back to you as far as what we will bring for eats.
see ya there!


----------



## BlueWedge

I was going to wait to post this but I should free up our space. (warning it isn't the best spot anyway) Looks like we won't be making it to the rally. Sometimes the schedule just doesn't work out I guess.

I so wanted to check out everyones new tt's. I never got the chance to see the ones at Zion.

See u guys in spring.


----------



## Crismon4

Got it! You're in









*2007 Fall Pacific NorthWest Rally 








October 5-7
Deschutes Recreation Area

All American BBQ*
G50: 
G51: 
G52: 
G53, LarrytheOutback: 
G54: 
G55, PDX Doug: *Johnsonville Brats & Kool-Aid*
G56, Timber: 
G57, BigBadBrainBrother: *BigBadBakedBeanBlast*
G58, 4H1DinaOB: 
G59, BigBadBrain: 
G60, Y-Guy: *Deviled eggs & Brownies*
G61, Crismon4: *Green Salad*
G63, jnk36jnk: *Potato Salad & Chocolate cake*
G64, jim00592: 
G65, baseballrocks: 
G66: Dawgs: 
G67, Doxie-Doglover-Too: *Fruit Salad, Olives, Bread, BBQ (grill your own)*
G68, BlueWedge: 
G69, snsgrahm:

*Tentative*:
The Stephenson's
Momof3


----------



## Crismon4

BlueWedge said:


> I was going to wait to post this but I should free up our space. (warning it isn't the best spot anyway) Looks like we won't be making it to the rally. Sometimes the schedule just doesn't work out I guess.
> 
> I so wanted to check out everyones new tt's. I never got the chance to see the ones at Zion.
> 
> See u guys in spring.


Darn! You're sure?.........


----------



## BlueWedge

Crismon4 said:


> I was going to wait to post this but I should free up our space. (warning it isn't the best spot anyway) Looks like we won't be making it to the rally. Sometimes the schedule just doesn't work out I guess.
> 
> I so wanted to check out everyones new tt's. I never got the chance to see the ones at Zion.
> 
> See u guys in spring.


Darn! You're sure?.........








[/quote]

Unfortunately, Yes. Looks like we will see some of you Thanksgiving.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I was going to wait to post this but I should free up our space. (warning it isn't the best spot anyway) Looks like we won't be making it to the rally. Sometimes the schedule just doesn't work out I guess.
> 
> I so wanted to check out everyones new tt's. I never got the chance to see the ones at Zion.
> 
> See u guys in spring.


Darn! You're sure?.........








[/quote]

Unfortunately, Yes. Looks like we will see some of you Thanksgiving.
[/quote]


----------



## Baseballrocks

I will make some homemade macaroni and cheese. DH says he will make something also but he is still weighing his options on that one! Anytime he can use his camp chef he's there!

Looking forward to the rally
See ya there, Daren and Melissa


----------



## Baseballrocks

It just came to him, he will make a pot of his homemade chili.

Again see ya there, Daren and Melissa


----------



## snsgraham

We will bring apple crisp.

Sherry


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

snsgraham said:


> We will bring apple crisp.
> 
> Sherry


ooohhh, my Scott will be thrilled!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

It is with great reluctance that I must give up my spot for this years Fall Rally







. too many irons in the fire or something like that. We'll miss you and the great food, but hope to see you all in the spring.

Jonathan


----------



## jnk36jnk

4H1DinaOB said:


> It is with great reluctance that I must give up my spot for this years Fall Rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . too many irons in the fire or something like that. We'll miss you and the great food, but hope to see you all in the spring.
> 
> Jonathan


Sorry to see that you can't make it, you will be missed. 
There is always the post Thanksgiving potluck at Beverly Beach.
Dean


----------



## Crismon4

........20 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is the latest list of attendees and potluck dishes......come on Outbackers.....there's room for a few more!

*2007 Fall Pacific NorthWest Rally
October 5-7
Deschutes Recreation Area*

*All American BBQ*
G50: 
G51: 
G52: 
G53, LarrytheOutback: 
G54: 
G55, PDX Doug: *Johnsonville Brats & Kool-Aid*
G56, Timber: 
G57, BigBadBrainBrother: *BigBadBakedBeanBlast*
G58, 
G59, BigBadBrain: 
G60, Y-Guy: *Deviled eggs & Brownies*
G61, Crismon4: *Green Salad & Brownies*
G63, jnk36jnk: *Potato Salad & Chocolate cake*
G64, jim00592: 
G65, baseballrocks: *Macaroni & Cheese, Chili*
G66: Dawgs 
G67, Doxie-Doglover-Too: *Fruit Salad, Olives, Bread, BBQ (grill your own)*
G68, 
G69, snsgrahm: *Apple crisp*

Tentative:
The Stephenson's


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, it had to happen. Our luck at attending rallies is miserable. We have to cancel our reservations and my brother is canceling his as well.

We are caught between homecoming (with a 16year old - not a time to be away) and a leadership conference. The people who schedule these kinds of events should check the forum before they commit to dates!

Sorry to all my forum friends - I tried to talk my son out of going to homecoming and got a very adult and very firm response. And the leadership conference is something I can't give up on either (who does this on SATURDAY!?)

For those who only wanted to see us for the BigBadBrainsBigBadBakedBeanBlast clicky.

I promise to try again next time! I'm determined to do this!

Brian


----------



## Y-Guy

BBB that totally bites!!!







Well I guess we'll see in at Disney World... assuming you don't cancel for that trip too LOL

I'm wondering if we should consider staying down in the RV park for this rally, is our cost going to be really high if we stay in the open area?


----------



## BigBadBrain

NOTHING will stop us from WDW! Well, almost nothing. But it would have to really be SOMETHING!

I really am sorry to miss this get-together - I was really looking forward to renewing friendships.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> BBB that totally bites!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess we'll see in at Disney World... assuming you don't cancel for that trip too LOL
> 
> I'm wondering if we should consider staying down in the RV park for this rally, is our cost going to be really high if we stay in the open area?


I'm not sure we can cancel this close without a bunch of fees. Tricia, oh godess of the rally? What's your thought?


----------



## Crismon4

...well, if I understand the fine print correctly:

The cancellation fee (because we're within the 30 day window) is the one night use fee plus the reservation fee, so for the Group site (which is considered 4 sites), they would keep $184 ($40 x4, use fee & $6x4 reservation fee).

As it stands right now, I've prepaid the $344 and we have 11 families committed, in other words $31.27 per family for the 2 nights.

....that's just the facts Ma'am!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Tricia - PM sent.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> ...well, if I understand the fine print correctly:
> 
> The cancellation fee (because we're within the 30 day window) is the one night use fee plus the reservation fee, so for the Group site (which is considered 4 sites), they would keep $184 ($40 x4, use fee & $6x4 reservation fee).
> 
> As it stands right now, I've prepaid the $344 and we have 11 families committed, in other words $31.27 per family for the 2 nights.
> 
> ....that's just the facts Ma'am!


That's what I thought. Thanks Tricia.


----------



## jnk36jnk

If you recall from last fall, (for those that were there) the park was just about full of steel head fishermen, as the Deschutes is one of the better rivers for catching fall run steel head. A quick check of the state park page shows 10 spots open in the main RV loop, the rally week end and they are mostly scattered around, with the exception of 4 or 5 right on the main access road. Those are not very desirable spots, no privacy and lots of traffic. Most of the available sites are less than 30 ft in length, I only saw one larger and that one was only 32ft.

As we would be out the $184.00 for the first night and end up scattered around the other loop, my vote is to stay were we are.

Who knows, we may get some late comers, now that we have lots of room.

Dean


----------



## jnk36jnk

A little bad news. We have been awaiting delivery or our new 5ver for some time now, it was due to be here on Tuesday. It wasn't. We eventually learned that the delivery driver misjudged the height of an over pass somewhere in Iowa, and took the top foot or so off the top of the 5ver. We had ordered it with lots of options , but a open air sun roof, the length of the 5ver, was not on my list.















Our dealer has been able to get another 5ver ordered from the factory, with all of our options, jumping us ahead of others waiting for their RVs and cutting the normal ordering, manufacturing, delivery time from 6 to 7 weeks down to 4. We are being told to expect delivery on the 12th of October.

Thats of course to late for us to have an RV for the rally.









We will come up and join you all for the potluck. This will be the first Pacific Northwest Outbackers rally that we have missed.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dean & Jodi,

OUCH! That really sucks! Man, I'm sorry to hear that.. you must be very frustrated, indeed. If you would consider it, I will be at the rally by myself this time (Shannon and the kids have a prior commitment), and I have a whole lot more capacity in that 28RS-DS than I need myself! I would be more than happy to share my humble accommodations with you guys.

Really!

Give me a call.









Tricia,

Regarding reservations and the dwindling attendance. As you know, the group area is divided into four separately reservable quadrants. How about seeing if we can just give up one or two of the four. It looks like we could make more efficient use of the space, and it would bring costs down. That said, if we are stuck with the whole area, I can live with the increased cost per site.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Thanks so much for the offer Doug. I will let Dean know and we will think about it, although I must warn you that Dean snores something fierce and I am not sure that would be a welcome sound in your OB. I sleep with earplugs and Tylenol PM. We have also PM'd Tricia and told her that we plan on paying for our site, even though we may only be there Saturday, in order to keep the cost down. Jodi


----------



## Crismon4

....Darn freeway overpasses! THAT'S a bummer!









On to the rally logistics, IF we cancel two of the "quadrants" in the group camp area we would reduce the cost from $344 total to $264....we would be required to pay one night's reservation fee and one service fee per quadrant (i.e. $46)....does that make sense?









Tricia


----------



## Y-Guy

Wow I didn't realize you had sold the Ouback - congrats. Sorry to hear about the new 5er that really bites. I do hope you asked for a different driver for the next trip out.

Tricia do what is right for you guys. We're still planning on making it!


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> although I must warn you that Dean snores something fierce and I am not sure that would be a welcome sound in your OB.


That's not a problem, Jodi. With enough Kool-Aide I will either be able to compete handily, or will not even hear it! Besides, I sleep in the same room with a dog that snores up a storm. Dean can't be any worse!









Yes, Tricia, it makes sense to me. But then, I have been through all that in the past with Deschutes myself.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

snoring??? hmmm....anyone ever wonder why Rick and I have the model we have?? sleep vs no sleep in small space.......it was a no brainer when I saw the model. Earplugs, drugs, nothing worked for this light sleeper.

Tricia, do whatever you need to do , I for one have no problem with increased cost per person to attend. It's just part of it. If we ever had to cancel, I, like JNK would still pay my share as well







.

Last year the spot we had , the fisherman were right outside the queen slide. They were not intentionally noisy by any means and very friendly, but we could hear them. That is why I chose the other side this year, we'll have Taylin with us and a 3 yr old with no nap or not enough sleep is scary!


----------



## WACOUGAR

Ya know, you could always move the whole rally up to Leavenworth for Oktoberfest!!! Just a thought.









Have a good time.

Kelly

(I like to stir things up just a little)


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

WACOUGAR said:


> Ya know, you could always move the whole rally up to Leavenworth for Oktoberfest!!! Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> (I like to stir things up just a little)


You crack me up!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Ya know, you could always move the whole rally up to Leavenworth for Oktoberfest!!! Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> (I like to stir things up just a little)










move over Kelly, Ramblin Roving Rally Arriving








seriousely, I want definently want to do Oktoberfest next year!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ya know, you could always move the whole rally up to Leavenworth for Oktoberfest!!! Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> (I like to stir things up just a little)










move over Kelly, Ramblin Roving Rally Arriving








seriousely, I want definently want to do Oktoberfest next year!
[/quote]

That would certainly be a great location for a summertime rally, but would be tough during the school year for us Portlanders with kids. Of course, there is always Grandma...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WACOUGAR

PDX_Doug said:


> Ya know, you could always move the whole rally up to Leavenworth for Oktoberfest!!! Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> (I like to stir things up just a little)










move over Kelly, Ramblin Roving Rally Arriving








seriousely, I want definently want to do Oktoberfest next year!
[/quote]

That would certainly be a great location for a summertime rally, but would be tough during the school year for us Portlanders with kids. Of course, there is always Grandma...

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Grandma's just love those special times with the grandkid's (and so do parents!!!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Ya know, you could always move the whole rally up to Leavenworth for Oktoberfest!!! Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> (I like to stir things up just a little)










move over Kelly, Ramblin Roving Rally Arriving








seriousely, I want definently want to do Oktoberfest next year!
[/quote]

That would certainly be a great location for a summertime rally, but would be tough during the school year for us Portlanders with kids. Of course, there is always Grandma...

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Grandma's just love those special times with the grandkid's (and so do parents!!!)

[/quote]

Hey Kelly, whileyou are there,will you see what you can set up for Oktoberfest next year? I'll help you any way I can if you need it!


----------



## WACOUGAR

I will ask. We always stay at the KOA in town. Mostly because we know KOA's and they have a shuttle that runs to town frequently so you don't have to drive (very important for those of us in our group who enjoy the german beverages!!) I also want to look at Icicle Creek RV park because I have heard it is nice and it is also in town. I will see what they say for reserving for a rally of sorts and how they like to work that. I think that would be fun!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> I will ask. We always stay at the KOA in town. Mostly because we know KOA's and they have a shuttle that runs to town frequently so you don't have to drive (very important for those of us in our group who enjoy the german beverages!!) I also want to look at Icicle Creek RV park because I have heard it is nice and it is also in town. I will see what they say for reserving for a rally of sorts and how they like to work that. I think that would be fun!!


awesome Kelly!


----------



## Dawgs

Well the rally seems to still be on anyway. We forgot to mention what we were planning on bringing for the potluck and frankly were not sure yet! Put us down for something, tag it as a suprise, and eat heartily!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Dawgs said:


> Well the rally seems to still be on anyway. We forgot to mention what we were planning on bringing for the potluck and frankly were not sure yet! Put us down for something, tag it as a suprise, and eat heartily!


look, just stop by Applebee's , pick up that to die for salad I had when we ate there and get enough for everyone!







There, I made it easy for ya Holly!


----------



## jnk36jnk

It looks like we will be attending the rally after all, albeit no RV to call our own. Thanks to Pdxdougs gracious offer to share his Outback with us, we'll be there for the potluck and the Saturday night camp fire. And as I'll be staying in the home of the famous Outbackers koolaid, perhaps I'll be able to sample the koolaid before distribution to the rest of the crew.

Dean


----------



## snsgraham

It is with great sadness that we are going to have to drop out of the group fall rally this year. Schedules are just to crazy! Please forgive us for the late notice. Tricia, please PM us your address and the per person $$$ and we'll send your a check.

Sandi - tell your Scott I'll bring him apple crisp in April when we see you in Florence.

Hope the weather is great and everyone has a good time!

Scott & Sherry


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

snsgraham said:


> It is with great sadness that we are going to have to drop out of the group fall rally this year. Schedules are just to crazy! Please forgive us for the late notice. Tricia, please PM us your address and the per person $$$ and we'll send your a check.
> 
> Sandi - tell your Scott I'll bring him apple crisp in April when we see you in Florence.
> 
> Hope the weather is great and everyone has a good time!
> 
> Scott & Sherry


Sorry you can't make it. We will look forward to seeing you in April!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Wish I could come









John


----------



## Crismon4

I've listed the Outbackers attending below......I'll leave it to the group as to whether we should cancel on 2 of the 4 group sites. IF we cancel "A" and "D" (the non river side sites), since we're within the 30 day window, we would have a total of $264.....if we keep all 4 group sites, the total is $344. I'll voice my only concern in that, as Doxie mentioned the fishing folks can be rather loud and smelly (don't get me wrong I like fishing and fish







)and we could end up with a lot of fishermen in our midst.....just a thought. Let me know how you'd like to proceed. I'll say as well that it's not the $$ that I'm thinking about, but we'll miss those of you who are unable to attend....you'll be missed for sure!

G53, LarrytheOutback: 
G54: St. Helens Camper 
G55, PDX Doug & jnk36jnk: 
G56, Timber: 
G60, Y-Guy: 
G61, Crismon4: 
G64, jim00592: 
G65, baseballrocks: 
G66: Dawgs

*Tentative*:
The Stephenson's
G67: Doxie-Doglover-Too
MomOf3


----------



## PDX_Doug

I can go either way. For those with kids, having the entire area has really been nice. And it would sure eliminate any parking issues. But, there is nothing wrong with saving a few bucks either. As I said, I'm fine with whatever.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> I've listed the Outbackers attending below......I'll leave it to the group as to whether we should cancel on 2 of the 4 group sites. IF we cancel "A" and "D" (the non river side sites), since we're within the 30 day window, we would have a total of $264.....if we keep all 4 group sites, the total is $344. I'll voice my only concern in that, as Doxie mentioned the fishing folks can be rather loud and smelly (don't get me wrong I like fishing and fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )and we could end up with a lot of fishermen in our midst.....just a thought. Let me know how you'd like to proceed. I'll say as well that it's not the $ that I'm thinking about, but we'll miss those of you who are unable to attend....you'll be missed for sure!
> 
> G53, LarrytheOutback:
> G54: St. Helens Camper
> G55, PDX Doug & jnk36jnk:
> G56, Timber:
> G60, Y-Guy:
> G61, Crismon4:
> G64, jim00592:
> G65, baseballrocks:
> G66: Dawgs
> 
> *Tentative*:
> The Stephenson's
> G67: Doxie-Doglover-Too
> MomOf3


as you can now see, we were moved to tentative. Reluctantly, my current flare of Rheumatoid Arthritis it out of control. It began our last day of vacation, I stayed the day in the trailer and used the RV Park hot tub







and pouted that the other were enjoying a nice sunny clear blue skies day on the Oregon Coast. Somehow they managed without me














. I get IV infusions every 8 weeks and the pain always begins week 7, except this time, it began week 6. It simply means the disease is getting upper hand and I need to move infusions closer together. I immediately called my rheumatologist to up my Oct 3rd infusion to NOW but he is on vacation, out of town. The infusions cannot take place with him in here. I asked to go to hospital for the infusion instead, no dice, he still has be at the least, in town. Sheesh. I would hope a hospital would have the knowledge of how to give infusion and what to do in worst case scenario of a reaction. To say the least, I am frustrated and sad and oh yeah, in chronic pain, still haven't figured out how to cope with non stop gnawing stabbing pain. OTC meds are hard on my insides but I am using them. Prescription pain meds are worse...so for now , avoiding them. My hot tub is my friend







and I am thankful for it! it's temporary relief but sure feels great while it lasts!







This hasn't been our year for camping with Rick's leg injury cancelling all plans including our trip to New England and Wolfwood.














(*that* was worth 2







emoticons). While were on the coast last week we ended up renting electric scooter for Rick, too much walking and his leg wasn't ready for it. But, hey! we got to somewhere! woo hoo! and we went to Camping World *TWICE*! the excitement was unbearable-







. I would say I should get out more, but that is obvious.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We tried. We really tried. But ... we can't come either. We are boxed in between Boy Scout campouts, new windows for the house and having to completely move out of the house for the new carpet installation, then back in. Not to mention Ellen's trip to Europe.

Please PM me with the amount owed and where to send it and I'll get it right out to you.

Sorry for the short notice ... we were hoping to pull out a miracle.

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy

Tricia I'm with Doug on this, either way is really fine. Good points about the fish issues


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LarryTheOutback said:


> We tried. We really tried. But ... we can't come either. We are boxed in between Boy Scout campouts, new windows for the house and having to completely move out of the house for the new carpet installation, then back in. Not to mention Ellen's trip to Europe.
> 
> Please PM me with the amount owed and where to send it and I'll get it right out to you.
> 
> Sorry for the short notice ... we were hoping to pull out a miracle.
> 
> Ed


yes, pm me too with amount and if you have pay pal account it will go today to pay pal. If not, I'll mail to you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Tricia I'm with Doug on this, either way is really fine. Good points about the fish issues


the fishing guys right behind our slide last year were the kindest and politest group and smelling thier fire was heaven. But with coolers and clanking and opening and shutting of this and that...it was noisy. After our potluck I took over leftover Polynesian stew and they about died and asked for recipe so their wives could make some at home. They scarfed like they were starving. They were probably subsiding on men food like jerky and beer


----------



## Dawgs

Well it is unfortunate that we too must pull our hat from the ring and plan on making perhaps the next rally.


----------



## Crismon4

Well......we're in for the long haul!!!







Though at this point, I would recommend that we give up the "outer quadrants" leaving our group G55-G64.....That would give us enough room for those still able to attend. If you all are O.K. with that I'll call tomorrow. I've included the blank map so you'll see where G55-G64 fall on the site map.

So, at this point here's where we stand:

*Confirmed*:
G54: St. Helens Camper 
G55: PDX Doug & jnk36jnk 
G56: Timber 
G60: Y-Guy 
G61: Crismon4 
G64: jim00592 
G65: baseballrocks

*Tentative*:
The Stephenson's
Doxie-Doglover-Too
MomOf3


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> Well......we're in for the long haul!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though at this point, I would recommend that we give up the "outer quadrants" leaving our group G55-G64.....That would give us enough room for those still able to attend. If you all are O.K. with that I'll call tomorrow. I've included the blank map so you'll see where G55-G64 fall on the site map.
> 
> So, at this point here's where we stand:
> 
> *Confirmed*:
> G54: St. Helens Camper
> G55: PDX Doug & jnk36jnk
> G56: Timber
> G60: Y-Guy
> G61: Crismon4
> G64: jim00592
> G65: baseballrocks
> 
> *Tentative*:
> The Stephenson's
> Doxie-Doglover-Too
> MomOf3


I think that's probably a wise decision. A few people haven't posted in quite awhile - are we sure they are coming?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I think that is a good choice, Tricia. I'm sorry to see so many people dropping out (time of year?), but we will still have a great time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott and Jamie

TT goes in on this Saturday for warranty work so we are still out We might be able to come up on Saturday for the potluck but will depend if I am working that weekend or not.

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

The first rally, three years ago, had only five families and we still had a good time. Wherever there are OB'rs there is bound to be a good time, don't you think? See you all there.


----------



## jim00592

we are still in


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> The first rally, three years ago, had only five families and we still had a good time. Wherever there are OB'rs there is bound to be a good time, don't you think? See you all there.


now that's the spirit!


----------



## Crismon4

O.K., we have reserved the two group sites along the river, technically known as Beaver and Chinook, sites G55-64. We have a total of $264 now and will settle up at the rally. For those of you who have PM'd me, I'll email you after the rally.

Now, on to the important stuff........

I'm thinking Hot Buttered Rum for the campfire









I'm countin' the days.....10 to be exact!!!!!!!!!!!!









Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds great, Tricia!









Question: As our ranks have depleted so much, how are we looking potluck wise? Do we still have the proper mix of dishes to make a meal, or are we going to end up with four salads, three deserts and no main dish? I can certainly adjust what I'm bringing if need be.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> .....four salads, three deserts and no main dish?


Hmmm...sounds like a New England meal to me! This is a problem in the PNW?


----------



## Baseballrocks

//we are still in and counting down the days!!

See ya there, Daren and Melissa


----------



## Crismon4

Baseballrocks said:


> //we are still in and counting down the days!!
> 
> See ya there, Daren and Melissa


Nice!....a mini-Camas rally









*Here is the latest potluck information:*
G54: St. Helens Camper 
G55, PDX Doug: Johnsonville Brats & Kool-Aid
G56, Timber: 
G60, Y-Guy: Deviled eggs & Brownies
G61, Crismon4: Green Salad
G63, jnk36jnk: Potato Salad & Chocolate cake
G64, jim00592: 
G65, baseballrocks: Macaroni & Cheese, Chili


----------



## jim00592

we can bring the hamburger`s and bun`s just give me ruff count ?


----------



## Crismon4

.....One Week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I refuse to look at the weather forecast until next week.....regardless, we'll make sure to throw in our EZ-Up shelter (just in case







)


----------



## WACOUGAR

Crismon4 said:


> .....One Week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I refuse to look at the weather forecast until next week.....regardless, we'll make sure to throw in our EZ-Up shelter (just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Okay, so this weather thing this year is getting to be a real drag. We are going to Leavenworth next weekend and I saw a weather report that said something about possible snow (albeit very little) on Stevens Pass. That's just wrong!!!! Can we have a better year next year? Anyway, hope ya'll have a good rally. I know we will enjoy Oktoberfest.

Kelly


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Hey Tricia - here's an idea. I think we are in adjacent sites. Steve was thinking maybe we could pull in instead of back in and that way our doors would be facing each other. We could also both put up our easy up tents for a lot of shelter. Are we still set to be next to each other?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> .....One Week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I refuse to look at the weather forecast until next week.....regardless, we'll make sure to throw in our EZ-Up shelter (just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Okay, so this weather thing this year is getting to be a real drag. We are going to Leavenworth next weekend and I saw a weather report that said something about possible snow (albeit very little) on Stevens Pass. That's just wrong!!!! Can we have a better year next year? Anyway, hope ya'll have a good rally. I know we will enjoy Oktoberfest.

Kelly
[/quote]
we encountered snow on Stevens in May! It was cold and snowy at the top and great on the other side!


----------



## Crismon4

Y Guy said:


> Hey Tricia - here's an idea. I think we are in adjacent sites. Steve was thinking maybe we could pull in instead of back in and that way our doors would be facing each other. We could also both put up our easy up tents for a lot of shelter. Are we still set to be next to each other?


Great idea! Gordon is also bringing his propane heater/tank combo so we can sit around, under the EZ-Ups of course, with some heat (and no smoke from a fire)......Keep those ideas coming


----------



## Crismon4

...sad news, St Helens Camper had a death in the family today and will be leaving for Arizona tomorrow. Needless to say they won't be at the rally, but I let them know we'll look forward to meeting them at the Spring rally........

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

The weather is starting to look up for us. Now Weather.com is predicting only a possibility of showers on Sunday. Mostly cloudy Friday and Saturday.









I am planning on heading up straight from work on Friday. Should be in around 4:30-5:00PM.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

We will be getting there about noon or so on Saturday, have to make a stop in Hood River for pears and apples.

Dean


----------



## Crismon4

.....







O.K....don't tell the kids 'cuz they think we're picking them up when school gets out at 3:30pm Friday, but our "GOAL" is to have the 5ver packed up Thursday night, get the food in Friday AM and bust them outta school by Noon! That would put us in about 2m..or so.....

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hey Tricia,

Is Gordon going to be able to have the DirecTV up and running? Chinese GP this weekend you know. May be the crowning race of the season. Unless, of course, my man Kimi throws a wrench into things!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We'll have the MH packed up Thursday night and bust out of here at 4:00 (OK, that doesn't sound very impressive but I can't really leave work early - you know, students and all). That should put us in about 6:00. Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## Crismon4

F1 Update:

Gordon is working on the DISH setup for the Formula 1 race.....I'll let you know tonight.

Tricia


----------



## mv945

Hi Gang!
Just wanted to let ya'll know we wish we were coming, but this weekend has been filled with other plans for quite a while now...
We will be there in spirit though!

We had a blast in Puerto Vallarta last week and are still catching up/recovering.

Looking forward to the Spring rally!

Marc & Gina
+
Chelsea, Brittany, & Isabella


----------



## Crismon4

....It's looking better







and only 2 days to go....Yea!!!

*Fri*
Oct 5 Mostly Sunny 
62°/39° 20%

*Sat*
Oct 6 Partly Cloudy 
60°/44° 10%

*Sun*
Oct 7 Showers 
68°/48° 60%


----------



## Crismon4

mv945 said:


> Hi Gang!
> Just wanted to let ya'll know we wish we were coming, but this weekend has been filled with other plans for quite a while now...
> We will be there in spirit though!
> 
> We had a blast in Puerto Vallarta last week and are still catching up/recovering.
> 
> Looking forward to the Spring rally!
> 
> Marc & Gina
> +
> Chelsea, Brittany, & Isabella


Ahh.....Puerto Vallarta....warmth, sun, sand, Pina Colada......Oops! Back to the rally thread









Sorry you can't make it, but we're looking forward to seeing everyone at the spring rally for sure!

Tricia


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

OK, I'm having trouble focusing - how's the potluck looking? I know Doug's bringing brauts. Should we bring burgers and buns? (or did someone else say they were brining them). I can't wait to hear if the DISH is working - I'm sure that will get in some football as well as Formula 1 race.









Just two more days of school and we're outta here!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I checked back a page or two and 'jim00592' volunteered to bring burgers and buns if someone told him how many were coming. I don't think that info ever got passed on. I am bringing a rib steak for Dean and a hot dog for me!! The last time I looked it didn't seem too bad for food selections but since then people have dropped out Iam not sure. j


----------



## Crismon4

*Here is the latest potluck information:*

G55, PDX Doug: Johnsonville Brats & Kool-Aid
G56, Timber: ?Chili & cornbread	
G60, Y-Guy: Deviled eggs & Brownies
G61, Crismon4: Green Salad & ?
jnk36jnk: Potato Salad & Chocolate cake
G64, jim00592: Hamburger/buns (need headcount?)	
G65, baseballrocks: Macaroni & Cheese, Chili

Also, since we have sites 55-64, we'll need to s-q-u-e-e-z-e everyone together just "a bit"









Tricia


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Sounds good. Hopefully the weather will hold and if it doesn't, oh well. We're with friends, what else could matter!


----------



## skippershe

We're heading out to the So Calif rally this afternoon, so I wanted to wish you all a fun and safe weekend at your PNW rally









Looking forward to photos and stories









Cheers and Happy Camping!!


----------



## Crismon4

Satellite is a no-go







....at this point we're not sure if it's a dish issue, or ?. We've had issues since the beginning so at this point, we'll have to get some additional equipment and do more in-depth troubleshooting.....but unfortunately, that won't happen before tomorrow









Guess we're back to good conversation with friends!









Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> Satellite is a no-go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at this point we're not sure if it's a dish issue, or ?. We've had issues since the beginning so at this point, we'll have to get some additional equipment and do more in-depth troubleshooting.....but unfortunately, that won't happen before tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we're back to good conversation with friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia


NOOOO!!!!

Don't give up yet. Bring it all along, and we will get that puppy going.







I have a dish signal strength meter I'll toss in the trailer in case that's part of the issue.

Weather forecast update:

Weather.com: Friday - Mostly sunny, Saturday - Cloudy, Sunday - chance of showers.
NWS: Friday - 20% chance of showers, Saturday - 20% chance of showers, Sunday - 20% chance of rain.

That's 80% it will be dry! Not bad. Not bad at all.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

I passed your "DISH" message on to Gordon! He was pretty bummed as he thought he had figured out the issue....so good timing!

We're bringing a couple of kids DVD's:

Holes
Snow Dogs

Just in case we need to keep them occupied







..........

If I survive the next 18 hours of work, which at this point, it looks like I'll be working LATE into the night, we'll hit the road about lunch time....at least I'll still be able to work while Gordon drives East!

See you all soon!

Tricia


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> Satellite is a no-go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at this point we're not sure if it's a dish issue, or ?. We've had issues since the beginning so at this point, we'll have to get some additional equipment and do more in-depth troubleshooting.....but unfortunately, that won't happen before tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we're back to good conversation with friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia


(gasping for breath) Say it isn't so! OK, it's not like we've put out any effort to get set up for DISH either so hey, good conversation with friends works for me. Why am I so calm you ask??? The DUCKS have a bye this week so I won't be missing anything too exciting!

See you all in about 24 hours!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

Hoping all of you a safe and fun outing. Wish we could be there. Take a few photos and watch out for old man willow.


----------



## Crismon4

BlueWedge said:


> Hoping all of you a safe and fun outing. Wish we could be there. Take a few photos and watch out for old man willow.


Thanks! We'll miss you guys!

We're just leaving to pickup the boys at school.....see you all in a couple of hours!









Tricia


----------



## Crismon4

Just arriving at DRA state park...sunny and 60 degrees! Yes!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Just arriving at DRA state park...sunny and 60 degrees! Yes!!!


I did the sundance for all of you so your weather should hold! with your LROW (living room on wheels) you could hold whole gang if needed!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Hey Baseball Rocks,

My youngest tonight told me he loved the Mac and Cheese you brought to the potluck. Can you post or PM me the recipe please? Looks like I need to make mac and cheese, not from a box!!!

Thanks


----------



## Crismon4

Y Guy said:


> Hey Baseball Rocks,
> 
> My youngest tonight told me he loved the Mac and Cheese you brought to the potluck. Can you post or PM me the recipe please? Looks like I need to make mac and cheese, not from a box!!!
> 
> Thanks


X2 !!








Thanks to everyone for ALL of the great food at the potluck!!!!

We had a great time! I'll try to get the few pictures I did take posted quickly.....I think we'll refer to this rally going forward, as the "Satellite TV Rally"!

Tricia


----------



## jnk36jnk

Many thanks to Tricia (Crismon4) for organizing another great PNW Outbackers rally, and to PDXDoug for so graciously sharing his TT with us on Saturday night. It gave us an opportunity to renew old friendships and to make new friends. We got to meet another Outbacker family that actually lives about a mile and a half away in the same town we do. Awesome!!
Dean


----------



## Baseballrocks

Hey Sandi,

Here's the mac and cheese recipe as I told Shelly and Lynn it's not a healthy one but pretty darn good and EASY. I am so glad your son liked it!









1 bag of macaroni noodles, boiled

while the noodles are boiling melt 1 stick of butter and add flour to thicken (approx. 2 heaping Tbsp.) stir together. When that is mixed together add 2 cans of campbells cheddar cheese soup and 1 can of milk. I then use the mexican blend shredded cheese from Costco (Kirkland brand) and add approx. 3 big huge handfuls of the cheese, add salt and pepper to taste to the mix and melt it all together, I then add the macaroni noodles and stir to coat, pour it into a baking dish and bake for about 30 min. at 300 degrees.

You could use whatever cheese you like and how much you want if you want it cheesier. My mom also uses this recipe and adds potatoes instead to make au gratin potatoes which she cooks for about an hour at a higher temp. until the potatoes are cooked thru.

If you have any questions just let me know! Melissa

We too had a great time! Weather couldn't have been nicer, food was great and it's always fun to meet new people plus hang out with our campin' buddies Jim, Shelly and girls!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Baseballrocks said:


> Hey Sandi,
> 
> Here's the mac and cheese recipe as I told Shelly and Lynn it's not a healthy one but pretty darn good and EASY. I am so glad your son liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 bag of macaroni noodles, boiled
> 
> while the noodles are boiling melt 1 stick of butter and add flour to thicken (approx. 2 heaping Tbsp.) stir together. When that is mixed together add 2 cans of campbells cheddar cheese soup and 1 can of milk. I then use the mexican blend shredded cheese from Costco (Kirkland brand) and add approx. 3 big huge handfuls of the cheese, add salt and pepper to taste to the mix and melt it all together, I then add the macaroni noodles and stir to coat, pour it into a baking dish and bake for about 30 min. at 300 degrees.
> 
> You could use whatever cheese you like and how much you want if you want it cheesier. My mom also uses this recipe and adds potatoes instead to make au gratin potatoes which she cooks for about an hour at a higher temp. until the potatoes are cooked thru.
> 
> If you have any questions just let me know! Melissa
> 
> We too had a great time! Weather couldn't have been nicer, food was great and it's always fun to meet new people plus hang out with our campin' buddies Jim, Shelly and girls!


Awesome - Thanks. I love the idea of using potatoes for potatoes au gratin.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I really like au gratin potatoes. Au gratin potatoes would be good at the post Thanksgiving pot luck.


----------



## sleecjr

Something is missing here.


----------



## PDX_Doug

sleecjr said:


> Something is missing here.


I know... I know...

And I must apologize. It was such a low keyed and relaxing weekend, I never got the camera out of the bag. Not even the traditional group shot. I did see Tricia Crismon poking around with a camera during the potluck though...

I will say though, that low keyed and relaxing was just what this boy needed. Nothing like staying up until 1:30 in the morning watching an F1 race live on satellite to recharge the ol' batteries!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> It was such a low keyed and relaxing weekend, I never got the camera out of the bag.


I can vouch for Doug on this one, every time I saw his hand it had a Mike's in it and he was mumbling something about formula one racing.


----------



## Crismon4

....O.K....O.K.....









We had a slight complication that has consumed our time since we got back. The city water valve in front of our house broke which normally would be an issue for us personally, but unfortunately the PUD conduit delivered the overflow directly into our house......hopefully I'll be able to post them soon!









Thanks,

Tricia


----------



## Crismon4

Just a few pictures to share....wish I'd taken more! What a great group of folks to share the weekend!

Here's a picture of PDX Doug patiently waiting for the start of the Formula 1 race







and the link to the rest......

Link to Rally Pictures


----------



## Y-Guy

Nice try Tricia, you did a great job cleaning up the photo but I have the real photo to prove what the weekend was like...


----------



## skippershe

Crismon4 said:


> Link to Rally Pictures


Tricia!

The linkie no workie


----------



## Crismon4

....







I can't get it to work


----------



## Crismon4




----------



## skippershe

Thanks Tricia!

Much better







Great pics!!


----------



## Dadof4

Congratulations on what sounded like a great rally. I'm very bummed that it was on an busy weekend for my family. Maybe next time!?!

Jim

PS: PDX Doug's satellite setup looked very cool! I was watching that race live on SPEED too!


----------



## Crismon4

...as Gordon and I looked through the pictures together (laughing hysterically at Y-Guy's rendition of PDX Doug & the Mike's) a few comments were made:

1) Looks like everyone had a good time and a lot of good food!









2) No group picture









3) No line-up of RV's









4) Last, but not least..........Not a single picture of an Outback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's our Cardinal and Y-Guy family's Motorhome on either side of the potluck.....oops









Who took these pictures anyway....oh yeah I did! Can I fire myself









Lookin' forward to the next rally! Signing off for now!

Tricia


----------

